# Zis 151 Russian 6x6 Truck



## tiking (Jun 12, 2012)

Here's something very modest from me. I decided to try something else other than modern vehicles. This is a Zis is 151 Russian 6x6 truck that was built after World War II for the Russian Army. The scale is 1/35.


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

Your work is impressive as usual--those don't even look like photos of a scale model! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## sandyx (Feb 23, 2014)

That looks great...& very life-like..Russian wares got an old odd charm. Stunning lenswork too!


----------



## Maritain (Jan 16, 2008)

Wow, very real life. Well done!


----------



## tiking (Jun 12, 2012)

Thanks gents.


----------

